# ship...how can u tell if the p99 AS model



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

is a 2004 or 2005 frame????
what is the difference?


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Magazine release on the `05 will be longer.
Also, date codes. AE = `04, AF = `05.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Last post on this thread shows the differences:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5728


----------

